# I am still not Happy



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Last night performance was better,but marginally..No Kidd,no Martin and we almost let them back in...Not good..

And can someon please teach our VETERAN poward fowards how to set a $%^%$$ pick without moving..Its really not that hard...

And last but not least....My man Tim Thomas has got to start taking it to the hole..The guy is talented,but he relies too much on the post up..Hes playing well,but I want him to take his game to another level...take the guy off the dribble and get NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Well he is posting up more because people were saying he took to many bad perimeter shots....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I think he is athletic enuff,has a great handle,and is quick enuff to take it to the rack.Otherwise he is just a taller version of houston,which is OK..But hes got the tools to do more.Ild like to see him slash a bit more


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah..I'm sure he is posting up because of what people said. He is actually good in that part of the game...very good. He has the talent to take it to a higher level...he always has. With his size and athleticism he should be a Webber type...tall, fast and quick, great athleticism and similiar builds(CW just a bit more muscular...maybe 10 pounds or so). He can shoot well enough, can handle and pass but he just doesn't play defense, block shots, or rebound. That means he underachieves.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> He has the talent to take it to a higher level...he always has. With his size and athleticism he should be a Webber type...tall, fast and quick, great athleticism and similiar builds(CW just a bit more muscular...maybe 10 pounds or so). He can shoot well enough, can handle and pass but he just doesn't play defense, block shots, or rebound. That means he underachieves.


Hes starting to rebound,and want the ball..He looks to be a mellow guy,lacking fire and attitude..I agree with you,now that I have watched him,he underachieves....And thats actually a compliment..Hes playing good ball,but he could be much better..If Richard Jefferson can take it to the hoop,so can TT...He has all the tools,he needs to have a complete game,and not emulate H20...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I agree with this, I got sort of the same feeling when we beat the wizards in overtime. A win is a win and we are going to the post season but...it shouldn't take us OT and we shouldn't let them back in. TT needs to step up his defense and not be so contact shy. God I hate that.


As weird as yesterday's game was ; actually I am really hung over so I can't write a good transition. 


Tim thomas hit the offensive glass hard this game. I really liked seeing that. I think that's so important, especially after losing KVH. I have to commend him that was good stuff.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> He can shoot well enough, can handle and pass but he just doesn't play defense, block shots, or rebound. That means he underachieves.


Defend better for sure, but same was said about VH. 

Keep in mind he's playing SF. How many SF's are shot blockers? And he's averaged 5.5 as a Knick, got 7 last night. What's the rebound average for SF in the league?

All I can say is as a Knick TT has been fine.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> All I can say is as a Knick TT has been fine.


Oak,dont get me wrong...His play has been fine and then some..But he has shown glimpses that he can be great...I like the way he is starting to develop


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I know, truth, I agree. Sometimes he's out there playing like a third option when in Houston's absence we need him to be a primary to secondary scorer.

I'll shut up about the guy for a while. I just wanted to see him get a fair shake around here. People seem to blame him for all the Knicks woes, when in fact he's been one of the bright spots. 

I happen to like him and root for him, but I can understand how some don't. Shandon is my case in point. Maybe Rashidi can take his stats and prove he's better than Jerry West, I don't know, but I don't like him, don't trust him, don't want him. Fair of me, no, just the way it is.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

BTW, TT was off to a nice start today, I think he had like 7pts 5 rebs in the first quarter or so, then got hurt. Still no Houston.... When are we gonna see what this team can do healthy?

Speaking of... I haven't seen talk of Houston's knees lately (aside from the recent contusion). I wonder how good they are feeling. He hasn't looked good to me. I wonder if we'll have a real Houston for the playoffs, assuming we get there.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I just wanted to see him get a fair shake around here. People seem to blame him for all the Knicks woes, when in fact he's been one of the bright spots.


People are going to find out real fast how much he means to this team if he is out for any time whatsoever..Other than Marbury,he is irreplacable...The guy can flat out play

In case anyone misinterpeted what I said when i said he underachieves,what I meant was on his off nights he is 
at least as good as Van Horn.....As Doug Collins said last night TT has what it takes to be great and he is All star caliber

Too bad about last night...7 points,5 rebounds in the first quarter,and hes a slow starter...As for the guys who knock him,they judged him before he got here,and refuse to get over whatever is ailing them,though Alfa is coming around...Their cristisism is 100% subjective and inconsistent....Nothing supports their arguments,least of all the Bucks 1 -7 perfomance the last 8 games....
Oh,make it 1-8 after the Lakers spank them today....


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey there..I'm not coming around, I still feel the same as I did. The guy has a LENGTHY history of being lazy, unmotivated, and under-achieving. Fifteen games with a new team doesn't erase that. Can he score? yes. Can he board? He has the tools but not the consistent desire to mix it up. Not to bring the number thing back into it but having your rebound totals vary wildly from game to game is a sign of not being an agressive board man. I don't expect him to have Webbers numbers from the SF spot but neither do I expect less than top 3 numbers from there. The guy is one of the biggest, if not THE biggest, most athletic true SF in the game. You should expect and demand more from him.

As far as VH's defense..it is better than TT's somewhat but not greatly. He, however, is simply not a good defender. The effort is there which you can see if you watch replays. The bottom line is this....If TT would play hard like Marbury, KT, Sweetney, or anybody trying to be a top player, then I would root for him regardless of the numbers. I can't believe you NY guys are defending a player based on stats. Knick fans have historically demanded execution, smart play, AND effort AND heart. When he shows the last two on a CONSISTENT basis, I'll relent.

I got a bad feeling about Houston. These injuries are taking too long to heal. Given his age, its probably time to drop him a tier.

Without Houston, and TT, this team is a lottery team..and a bad one. Those hombres play one ugly game of ball. I feel bad for Marbury...he has no one to play with. From what I read in the papers, Houston and TT may well miss the reast of the regular season...or if they play, be far less than 100%. 

Talk about a nightmare for management. If they sink like a stone without those guys...end up in the lottery..and the Suns pick up a future star...wow. THAT would emphasize what I was saying about getting painted into a corner, flexibility wise.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

And Truth, of course he is irreplacable, he is the second or even the first option without a healthy H2O. Since nobody else on the team is an offensive threat(unless you count Penny, or KT jump shooting). Under the same circumstances anyone that was the only scoing threat left on the team woould be critical. That says more about the state of the team than it does TT as a player.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

So you never trade a first round pick? Sacramento and Dallas may be the only teams who aren't two key injuries away from the Lottery.

The lottery is still a crap shoot. We went there two consecutive years and came away with Frankie and Sweets. Both are nice additions, but neither are championship makers in my humble opinion.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I got a bad feeling about Houston. These injuries are taking too long to heal. Given his age, its probably time to drop him a tier...


I had a bad feeling about H20 the day the ink was dry and Layden overpaid him by 30 million big ones......

TT is possibly out for extended time????Please,dont make me watch Penny and Shandon start...Please,not that


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> New York knick fans will never be satisfied...thus they will not win a championship in this life time


----------

